# Futter - wie richtig befeuchten



## xonnel (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo !

Ich habe nach langer Zeit wieder angefangen mit der Angelei - und bin beim Thema Futter etwas ratlos.

Da ich mir früher mein Futter auch immer selber gemischt habe, hab ich das nun auch wieder versucht, allerdings habe ich dabei eher einen recht zähen Teig erhalten. Ein am Uferrand (etwas grössere Kieskuhle) eingeworfener Tennisball grosser Brocken zeigte auch nach mehreren Stunden noch erstaunlich feste Konsistenz.

Ich hatte Paniermehl, Haferflocken, etwas dunkle Erde sowie einen Teil Karpfen-Fertigfutter von Mosella genommen, das ganze mit Maden trocken gut durchgemischt und Wasser zugesetzt.

Zunächst kam es mir so vor, als sei das Futter eher noch zu trocken, nachher hatte ich wie gesagt eher eine sehr zähe Masse.

Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wie man das Futter schön locker bekommt ?


----------



## angeltreff (26. Mai 2003)

Du schreibst:



> Zunächst kam es mir so vor, als sei das Futter eher noch zu trocken



daher vermute ich das Problem in der Zusammenstellung. Du hast Fertigfutter genommen, was schon optimal zusammengestellt sein sollte. Durch den Zusatz von Paniermehl (geringe bis mittlere Klebekraft) und vor allem Haferflocken (sehr hohe Klebkraft) hast Du dann "Beton gegossen".  

Nehme also bei Fertigfutter nur dieses und strecke es maximal mit Grundfutter (neutral) vom selben Hersteller. Dazu kommen eben dann nur noch Partikel (Maden, Mais und, und, und). Oder Du mischt Dir das Futter kpl. selber. Rezepte dazu gibt es bei Blinker www.blinker.de oder hier:

http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/friedfischtechniken/futter1/futter1.html
http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/friedfischtechniken/futter2/futter2.html
http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/friedfischtechniken/futterrezepte/futterrezepte.html

PS: Willkommen im Board. #h


----------



## Schleie! (26. Mai 2003)

Das ist mir auch schon passiert, wenn du aber dan zuviel Wasser ran tust, dann wird das ein richtig klebender Teig und auflösen tut sich das auch nicht so richtig! Verwende lieber wenig Paniermehl, lieber etwas Fertig Futter untermischen...


----------



## xonnel (26. Mai 2003)

Also erst einmal Danke für die Tips.

Ich habe mir also vermutlich mit den Haferflocken das Futter zu Beton gemacht - nungut, ich werde es mir merken. Da ich früher viel im Fluss geangelt habe, hatte ich die Haferflocken vielleicht noch so gut in Erinnerung.

Die genannten Futterrezepte sind sicherlich "High-Tech" Futter, allerdings ist mir das ganze ehrlich gesagt zu aufwendig und zu teuer. Ich gehe hauptsächlich auf Aal und Hecht los und hänge tagsüber "nebenbei" halt eine Stippe mit Maden, Wurm oder Mais auf Grund rein um etwas mehr Beschäftigung zu haben 

Also suche ich eigentlich eine sehr einfache Futtermischung, da ich sicherlich nicht permanent Fertigfutter für - meiner Meinung nach - sehr stolze Preise kaufen will.

Es soll sich wie gesagt gut auflösen und aus möglichst wenigen Bestandteilen zusammengesetzt sein, die sich am besten im Supermarkt kaufen lassen.

Ich werde wohl mal was einfaches aus dem Blinker testen - falls jmd noch Anregungen hat - immer her damit


----------



## POTT (26. Mai 2003)

Also ein sehr einfaches Rezept für Sachen aus dem Supermarkt, zu gleichen Teilen 
- feines Paniermehl 
- Maismehl 
- Weizenkleie

Dazu noch Anis und fertig ist ein brauchbares Futter für den See bzw, sehr langsam fließendes Gewässer


----------



## xonnel (26. Mai 2003)

das hört sich doch mal gut an 

wieviel anis darfs denn sein ?


----------



## POTT (27. Mai 2003)

Das kommt auf die Konzentration deines Lockstoffes an ! 

Ich nutze das von Mondial "Steranijs" , sehr Stark, da reicht ein gestrichener Teelöffel pro Kilo Futter. 
Aber eher Weniger als mehr !!! Von unten mal rantasten !


----------



## Veit (27. Mai 2003)

@ Angeltreff: Paniermehl hat eine hohe Klebkraft. Du sprichst sicherlich von Semmelmehl (Semmelbrösel). Bei diesem Futtermehl ist die Klebkraft tatsächlich nur relativ gering. Ein kleiner Unterschied, den man aber beachten sollte.

@ xonnel: Zum Strecken von Fertigfutter empfehle ich an stehenden Gewässern Zwiebackmehl und an fließenden Gewässern Paniermehl und Biskuitmehl. Haferflocken sind allgemein für einen Futtermischung ungeeignet da sie eine sehr hohe Sättigungswirkung haben. Pure Haferflocken treiben außerdem im Wasser auf. 
Um dein Futter richtig anzumischen gehts du folgendermaßen vor: Zunächst die Mischung langsam mit kleinen Wasserschüben anfeuchten bis das Futter eine mittlere Bindung hat und dann zunächst etwa 10 Minuten stehen lassen. Danach ist das Futter wieder lockerer, weil es die Partikel das Wasser eingesaugt haben. Nun muss man nochmals vorsichtig nachfeuchten. Dann wird das Futter durch ein Sieb gedrückt. Das Futter hat in etwa die Richtige Konsistenz, wenn ein Futterballen den man aus 2 m Höhe auf die Erde fallen lässt noch nicht zerbricht. Zum Fischen an stehenden Gewässern muss das Futter natürlich lockerer sein, als zum Fließwasserfischen.


----------



## xonnel (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo !

@ veit 
Gibt es denn Unterschiede beim Paniermehl (oder Semmelbrösel) bzw in der Klebekraft ? Mein Augenmerk liegt eigentlich mehr auf der Konsistenz des Futters, beim Geschmack denke ich kann man mit Aromen recht einfach etwas verändern.

Was ist eigentlich mit Hartweizengriess und Kakao (Fertigpulver für Milch) - ich meine, ich habe das früher benutzt, allerdings hab ich bislang nichts dazu gefunden ?


----------



## Veit (27. Mai 2003)

Es gibt wie schon gesagt einen deutlichen Unterschied in der Klebkraft zwischen Semmelmehl (-Brösel) und "echtem" Paniermehl. Die meisten Friedfisch-Freaks verwenden heutzutage Paniermehl für ihre Futtermischungen bestenfalls noch an stärker strömenden Flüssen und dann auch nur in kleinen Mengen. Wie ich es verstanden habe, möchtest du ja keinen hochprofessionellen Friedfischansitz durchführen, sondern mehr so neben bei ein bisschen Stippen. In solchen Fällen empfehle ich meist einfaches Fertigfutter zu strecken. Aber bitte mit den richtigen Futtermehlen. Und Paniermehl ist dabei denkbar ungeeignet, genau wie Haferflocken. Versuch es an stehenden Gewässern doch mal mit einer Mischung aus 30 % Fertigfutter, 50 % Zwiebackmehl oder auch Semmelmehl und 20 % Maismehl. Das Fertigfutter wählt du je nachdem auf welche Fischart du fischen willst. Wenn du Brassen fangen willst kann es nicht schaden auch noch etwas Zucker ins Futter zu mischen. Lebendköder dürfen in jedem Fall nicht fehlen.
An fließenden Gewässern schlage ich dir eine Mischung aus 30 % Fertigfutter, 30 % Paniermehl, etwa 30 % Biskuitmehl und 10 % Maismehl vor. Du wirst sehen, dass diese Mischungen bei richtiger Befeuchtung eine wesentlich bessere Konsistenz aufweisen, als deine bisher verwendete Mischung und vorallem das du damit auch besser fängst.
Mit Hartweizengries solltest du besser keine Expertimente machen, das Zeug wirkt im Futter wie Beton. Kakaopulver ist ebenfalls relativ ungeeigent für ein Friedfischfutter. Es ist extrem süß und wenn überhaupt, dann sollte man es nur in ganz geringen Mengen verwenden.


----------



## xonnel (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo !

Ok, ich werde morgen noch ein weiteres Experiment mit Paniermehl, Weizenkleie und Maismehl starten. Sollte das bei der Konsistenz wieder schief gehen (was ich ja nach den Beiträgen hier ziemlich sicher vermute), werde ich mir halt einen grossen Sack Zwiebackmehl und ein Fertigfutter aus dem Angelladen kaufen, auch wenn ich die Preise arg happig finde.

Vielleicht muss ich auch erst wieder ein "Gefühl" für das Futterzubereiten bekommen.

 Auf alle Fälle erst einmal Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfen


----------



## JohannesG (28. Mai 2003)

Hi,
jeder größere Händler hat eigentlich seine Hausmarke. Das ist normalerweise ein recht gut abgestimmtes Futter mit einem günstigen Preis (so 1,50 EUR pro kg) . Selbst billiges Paniermehl kostet im Supermarkt etwa 1 EUR/kg.

Gruß, Johannes


----------



## xonnel (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo !

Ich habe herrliche 24h am Wasser hinter mir mit Barsch, Zander, Karpfen, Aal und etlichen Weissfischen 

Mein selbstgemixtes Futter hatte schon eine erheblich bessere Konsistenz als beim letzten mal. Ich habe sparsam und mehrfach angefeuchtet - das bringt glaube ich auch schon eine ganze Menge Vorteil gegenüber einem grosen Schwall Wasser am Anfang.

@JohannesG
Paniermehl ist bei mir hier sehr viel billiger - sowohl im Supermarkt als auch beim Angelhändler, welcher einen 25kg Sack für 9,95 anbietet.


----------



## banefred (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futter - wie richtig befeuchten*

Hallo xonnel,

mir geht es ähnlich wie Dir: Ich war bis vor 20 Jahren recht aktiv und fange nach langer Pause nun wieder mit dem Angeln an. Da ich gern stippe und mir das Fertigfutter auch zu teuer ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer preisgünstigen Bezugsquelle für Zwiebackmehl. Im Deinem Beitrag vom 27.5. schreibst Du vom Kauf eines großen Sackes Zwiebackmehl. Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, wo ich im Raum Hannover an Zwiebackmehl herankomme? Ich selbst komme aus der Wedemark und habe schon viel gesucht und telefoniert, leider bisher erfolglos. Vielleicht kannst Du mir helfen.

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## angeltreff (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futter - wie richtig befeuchten*



			
				banefred schrieb:
			
		

> Im Deinem Beitrag vom 27.5. schreibst Du


 
Ja, aber 2003 

Für Zwiebackmehl gugg mal hier

http://www.bongardt-gmbh.de/kontakt.htm oder auch hier http://search.ebay.de/zwiebackmehl_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8


----------



## xonnel (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futter - wie richtig befeuchten*

Meine Sachen kaufe ich eigentlich immer hier
http://www.fishundfun.de/ 
oder hier
http://www.angelzentrum-thuernau.de/


----------



## JonasH (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futter - wie richtig befeuchten*

Könnte man Zwiebackmehl nicht auch selber machen?!?! ISt zwar viel Arbeit bis man 25KG oder so zusammen hat aber man braucht ja höchstenms mal 4 Kilo davon für nen Ansitz, da es ja nur zum Strecken von Fertigfutter/oder auch selbstgemischtem Futter genutzt werden soll?!?!


----------



## DerStipper (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futter - wie richtig befeuchten*

Nur ob das billiger ist is die Frage denke mal das das Fertige Zwiebackmehl billiger is da die ja groß Einkäufe machen und dann viel Nachlass bekommen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futter - wie richtig befeuchten*

noch ein Hinweis...zu dem erstgeschriebenem!
Niemals die Maden mit ins Futter & dann Wasser drauf...erst die Mischung bauen dann Feuchten (evtl.Sieben) dann die Maden rein...


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futter - wie richtig befeuchten*

Hi
Das liegt nicht an dem futter
mische einfach alles zusammen und dann kippe immer ein bisschen wasser !Du kannst auch einen test  machen forme einen kleinen ball und werfe ihn aus einem meter entfernung in einen eimer wenn er bricht stärker zusammenpressen


----------



## ossis angelladen (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Futter - wie richtig befeuchten*

vorausgesetzt du hast ein vernünftiges grundfutter!
-solltest du es nicht versuchen zu strecken, sonst veränderst du die konsistenz.
-benutze ein größeres gefäß (wanne) zum futteranmachen
-setze zuerst nur etwa 20 volumenprozent wasser zu 5l futter/1l wasser und menge die masse gut durch
-nach ca 15 min. durch ein grobes (madensieb oder gröber) sieb eine handvoll nach der anderen durchdrücken, damit sich die feuchtigkeit richtig verteilt.
-jetzt vorsichtig, etappenweise wasser zugeben, bis die gewünschte konsistenz erreicht ist.
-statt des siebes kannst du auch einen quirl/bohrmaschine verwenden.


----------

